# Malta's old airfield, Malta - April08



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

This old airfield now is used to train the airport fire crews but lurking out in the corner of the yard were these 2 amazing Plane's.
My pics are'nt the best as my tripod full to bits on me.

So off we go with the pics.
This is a picture of the front of the 1st plane.





The plane overall.




Look at the text down the side of the plane...




Looking backwards off whats left of the wing.




Excuse me Mr i think you may have a problem, the word puncture springs to mind.




We did get inside the plane but it was so dark the pics just turned out a black screen and using the flash was not possible.
So off to the other side of the yard too check out the other 1.


----------



## Andeh (Apr 25, 2008)

Loving the BAC-1-11 Nice explore!


----------



## wolfism (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting - that's BAC 1-11 like Andeh said, probably a 475 series 1-11 in fact because it was the short field version and Malta's runways are pretty short. The other one is a de Havilland Canada Caribou or Buffalo, think it might be the latter. Real shame that there are few of either flying nowadays.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool place for a kat.


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Cool place for a kat.



Kat....???


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

wolfism said:


> Interesting - that's BAC 1-11 like Andeh said, probably a 475 series 1-11 in fact because it was the short field version and Malta's runways are pretty short. The other one is a de Havilland Canada Caribou or Buffalo, think it might be the latter. Real shame that there are few of either flying nowadays.



thanks for that info Mate thats nice to know, and to find a bit of history about them. The buffalo 1 was just like a big tin can. It was made of really thin aluminium...


----------



## Neosea (Apr 25, 2008)

The catamaran in the background, the blue thing.


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

*The Kat..*



Neosea said:


> The catamaran in the background, the blue thing.



Sorry mate didnt understand then...


----------



## Neosea (Apr 25, 2008)

Now that is sweet!


----------



## L3AN (Apr 25, 2008)

Great pics!! love the first one


----------



## graybags (Apr 26, 2008)

*Malta*

Is this Luqa, Hal far or something entirely different ?
G


----------



## north star (Apr 26, 2008)

graybags said:


> Is this Luqa, Hal far or something entirely different ?
> G



Thats right. Its next to the Maltese drag strip


----------

